# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Αναλύσεις Ταινιών

## Leonardo

Γεια σας! Εχω τις εξης αποριες σχετικα με τις ταινιες.

1. Κατεβαζω μια ταινια η οποια ειναι σε αναλυση π.χ. 1280x544 και μια ταινια η οποια ειναι στα 1280x720 και στην 2η η ποιοτητα ειναι χειροτερη απο την 1η. Γιατι; 

2. Εχω κατεβασει μια σειρα σε αναλυση 1280x720 στα 25.000fps και η ιδια σειρα στο youtube σε αναλυση 720p. η ποιοτητα της εικονας, του βιντεο ειναι καλυτερη απο την κατεβασμενη ολοιδια σειρα. Η κατεβασμενη δειχνει σε μερικα σημεια θολωνει λιγααακι η εικονα σε αλλα ειναι οκ.

3. Τι παιζει με τους τιτλους των ταινιων; Βλεπω τιτλους που δειχνουν Bluray/BRRip/BDRip/HDRip/1080p./720p./(ξερω τι ειναι αυτα) και το ερωτημα μου ειναι οτι οταν τελικα τις κατεβαζω ενω η αναλυση απο μια ταινια 1080p. ειναι τελικα 600 ή 700 ή 800 και φαινεται σαν να ειναι 1080p. και σε μερικες οχι.

4. Τι παιζει με το μεγεθος? Βλεπω 2 ιδιες ταινιες συμπιεσμενες στα 720p. ή στα 1080p. οι οποιες εχουν διαφορετικα μεγεθη.. Ποια ειναι προτιμοτερο να κατεβασω και γιατι?

Η καθε γνωμη ή PDF που εχει καποιος και τα εξηγει ολα αυτα ας βοηθησει..

----------


## Fire Doger

Η απάντηση για όλα είναι το bitrate.
Το 1080 αναφέρεται στο μέγεθος, τα fps στις εικόνες το δευτερόλεπτο και το bitrate στα δεδομένα που αλλάζουν από εικόνα σε εικόνα.
Η κωδικοποίηση του βίντεο ορίζει μερικά frames ως βασικά και τα επόμενα περιέχουν μόνο τα διαφορετικά pixel, αν τα pixel είναι περισσότερα απ' το μέγιστο bitrate τα βλέπεις θολά και διάφορα artifacts.
Τα ίδια ισχύουν και για τις κάμερες. Για να το καταλάβεις καλύτερα κατέβασε το OBS και κάνε καταγραφή της οθόνης σου με διάφορα bitrates.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bit_rate

----------

vasilllis (12-03-18)

----------


## Leonardo

Επιτελους καποιος απαντησε!! Θα το δοκιμασω αυριο και θα προσπαθησω να κατανοησω καλυτερα την διαδικασια.

----------


## Leonardo

ΝΕΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ : "ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΑΙΝΙΩΝ"

Γεια σας και παλι. Δεν ανοιγω νεο θεμα ξεχωριστα γιατι αυτο παλι εχει να κανει με ταινιες και αναλυσεις και ποιοτητα..
Λοιπον, θελω να ρωτησω.. εχω μια ταινια π.χ. που ειναι στα 1080 με 4000 και κατι kb/s με μεγεθος στα 4.17 περιπου γιγα και μια αλλη στα 720 με 6000 και κατι kb/s με μεγεθος 4.7 γιγα περιπου. Τις  επεξα και τις 2 ταυτοχρονα με τον ιδιο player (MPC-64) οχι σε full screen και δεν μπορεσα να διακρινω καποια διαφορα στην εικονα, μου φαινοντουσαν ολοιδιες. Αυτο ισως εφταιγε που δεν τις ειχα full screen δεν ξερω.. 
Εσεις ποια θα επιλεγατε να κατεβαζατε την 1η ή την 2η? 

Ποια απο τις 2 θα παιζει καλυτερα σε μεγαλη οθονη π.χ. τηλεορασης 42αρα..  Σας παρακαλω περιμενω απαντησεις..;;;;

----------


## mikemtb

Γιατί,  χρεώνεται τα Mb????
Θα τις κατέβαζα και τις 2 και θα τις έβαζα στην 42άρα (σιγα το μεγαλο μεγεθος) να δω ποια μ'αρέσει. Τόσες ώρες θα είχες κατεβάσει Άλλες 2 ταινίες 😛
Να ξέρεις ότι μπορεί να έχει γίνει reender η ταινία σε 1080p και παρόλα αυτά να παίζει χειρότερα από μια 720. Αυτά.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Randy13

To ιδανικο θα ήταν 1080 6000 kb/s αλλα στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση στα 720 θα είναι καλυτερα , εγω είδα μια ταινια χθες στα 1280 χ 536 με 6630 kb/s σε 50αρα οθόνη και ήταν super.

----------


## thanasisHP

> Γεια σας! Εχω τις εξης αποριες σχετικα με τις ταινιες.
> 
> 1. Κατεβαζω μια ταινια η οποια ειναι σε........................
> ..





Πριν ενα μηνα κατέβασα μια ταινία και ξέχασα ανοιχτό το προγραμμα για κάνα 2-3 ώρες μετα την 
ολοκλήρωση του κατεβάσματος,,,

το ίδιο βράδυ δέχτηκα ενα τηλεφώνημα από κάποιον που με ρώτησε αν έχω γεννηθεί την ημερομηνία που έχω γεννηθεί

όταν τον ρώτησα για ποιον λόγο ρωτάει μου είπε ότι ηταν επιβεβαίωση για μια δημοσκόπηση που είχε γινει πριν μήνες για 
το δημοψήφισμα.

ηταν πολυ ύποπτο τηλεφώνημα.

απο τοτε δεν ξανααπαντω σε δημοσκοπησεις ουτε κατεβάζω ταινίες γιατί ίσως να ηταν και δοκιμαστικά απο 
τον καινουριο νομο περι καταπολεμισης της πειρατείας.

όπως και να εχει, προσέχετε και αν μπορείτε να απεχετε.

----------

mikemtb (11-05-18)

----------


## Randy13

Αν είναι private το site δεν εχεις προβλημα επισης μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις seed4.me

----------


## nick1974

> Γεια σας! Εχω τις εξης αποριες σχετικα με τις ταινιες.
> 
> 1. Κατεβαζω μια ταινια η οποια ειναι σε αναλυση π.χ. 1280x544 και μια ταινια η οποια ειναι στα 1280x720 και στην 2η η ποιοτητα ειναι χειροτερη απο την 1η. Γιατι; 
> 
> 2. Εχω κατεβασει μια σειρα σε αναλυση 1280x720 στα 25.000fps και η ιδια σειρα στο youtube σε αναλυση 720p. η ποιοτητα της εικονας, του βιντεο ειναι καλυτερη απο την κατεβασμενη ολοιδια σειρα. Η κατεβασμενη δειχνει σε μερικα σημεια θολωνει λιγααακι η εικονα σε αλλα ειναι οκ.
> 
> 3. Τι παιζει με τους τιτλους των ταινιων; Βλεπω τιτλους που δειχνουν Bluray/BRRip/BDRip/HDRip/1080p./720p./(ξερω τι ειναι αυτα) και το ερωτημα μου ειναι οτι οταν τελικα τις κατεβαζω ενω η αναλυση απο μια ταινια 1080p. ειναι τελικα 600 ή 700 ή 800 και φαινεται σαν να ειναι 1080p. και σε μερικες οχι.
> 
> 4. Τι παιζει με το μεγεθος? Βλεπω 2 ιδιες ταινιες συμπιεσμενες στα 720p. ή στα 1080p. οι οποιες εχουν διαφορετικα μεγεθη.. Ποια ειναι προτιμοτερο να κατεβασω και γιατι?
> ...





κατ αρχας η τηλεοραση η η οθονη που εχεις τι αναλυση υποστηριζει?
Αν ειναι hdr πχ και προσπαθεις να παιξεις hd τοτε αναλαμβανει να κανει επεξεργασια ωστα να υποβιβασει την αναλυση με επακολουθο να φορτωνεται μια επεξεργασια παραπανω απ οτι θα παιζε ενα καθαρο 720p 
Αν παλι ειναι 4κ και στις δυο περιπτωσεις κανει scalling προκειμενου να εισαι σε full screen mode (αν το χεις ρυθμισει ετσι) οποτε η συμβατοτητα του αρχειου με την οθονη ειναι ακομα ενας επιπλεον παραγοντας που επηρρεαζει την τελικη ποιοτητα (βασικα στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση αυτο που επηρρεαζεται ειναι η αποκριση του ολου συστηματος, απο ανεπαισθητα εως τραγικα αναλογα την ποιοτητα του ιδιου του υλικου)
η καλυτερη ποιοτητα παντως ειναι αυτη που εχει υψηλοτερο br και φυσικα αποφευγεις οτιδηποτε γραφτηκε με καμερα.

----------


## nick1974

> επισης μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις seed4.me




αυτο (που ειναι κι απ τα ψιλοαγνωστα) τι καλυτερο εχει απ τα υπολοιπα VPN?
Ακοπμα και το δωρεαν που χει ενσωματωμενο ο opera μια χαρα κανει τη δουλεια του.

Τωρα αν καποιος πασχει απο μανια καταδιωξεως ας παει σε λυση tor+vpn (βασικα ετσι ειναι για να μπεις στο darknet κι οχι για να κατεβασεις μια δυο ταινιουλες, τουλαχιστο στην Ελλαδα ακομη, αλλα αν το ζητουμενο ειναι η απολυτη ασφαλεια ειναι η καλυτερη λυση)

----------


## Leonardo

Η οθονη μου ειναι 1366 χ 768 και προγραμμα αναπαραγωγης ο  MPC -64bit αλλα πιστευω οτι δεν καταλαβαινεις διαφορα αν δεν παιχτουν σε μεγαλες οθονες.

Ατικειμενικα ομως μεταξυ των 2 ταινιων, ποια ειναι καλυτερη η 1080 στα 4000και.. ή η 720 στα 6000και.. ;
Θελω να μου πειτε για να ξερω ποια να κρατησω. Αυτη στα 720 εχει μεγαλυτερο μεγεθος κατα 600ΜΒ περιπου. 

Οσο αυτο για την πειρατεια δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα οπως του φιλου. Παντα με τορρεντ κατεβαζα και απο γνωστα σαιτ(πειρατικα).

----------


## nick1974

to 720 / 6000 ειναι *θεωρητικα* ποιοτικοτερο αφου εχει υποστει λιγοτερη συμπιεση, αλλα σε 1366χ768 τι διαφορα να καταλαβεις?

----------


## Leonardo

> to 720 / 6000 ειναι *θεωρητικα* ποιοτικοτερο αφου εχει υποστει λιγοτερη συμπιεση, αλλα σε 1366χ768 τι διαφορα να καταλαβεις?



Αν τις παιξω σε οθονη τηλεορασης 42αρα ποια θα παιξει καλυτερα;
Επισης βρηκα μια ταινια, ιδια ταινια, η μια εχει 4.37γιγα  816p.(δλδ 1080p.) στα 4.777 kb/s και η αλλη εχει μεγεθος 15.02γιγα (μπορει και παραπανω) 1080p. στα 14.000  kb/s και η 3η στα 544p. (απο 720p.) στα 4879 kb/s και μεγεθους 4.37γιγα.
Ποια θα κατεβαζες;  Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις φιλε!

----------


## mikemtb

Την 15 γίγα Φυσικά, διότι το σύστημα μου μπορεί να την παίξει χωρίς σπασιματα και έτσι θα την απολαύσω 😀

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

Νετφλιξ έχετε δοκιμάσει;

----------


## Leonardo

> Την 15 γίγα Φυσικά, διότι το σύστημα μου μπορεί να την παίξει χωρίς σπασιματα και έτσι θα την απολαύσω 😀
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk



Ναι αλλα και αυτες που ειναι στα 4γιγα εχουν υψηλο μπιτρειτ οποτε και αυτες δεν ειναι καλες; Νταξει οποιος εχει χωρο αποθηκευτικο μπολικο μπορει να τις.κατεβαζει και μεγαλες ταχυτητες ιντερνετ.

----------


## nick1974

> Νετφλιξ έχετε δοκιμάσει;



Για σειρές το εχω, εχει τα πάντα αλλά από ταινίες υστερει

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> Ναι αλλα και αυτες που ειναι στα 4γιγα εχουν υψηλο μπιτρειτ οποτε και αυτες δεν ειναι καλες; Νταξει οποιος εχει χωρο αποθηκευτικο μπολικο μπορει να τις.κατεβαζει και μεγαλες ταχυτητες ιντερνετ.



Γιατί εσύ τις κρατάς για πειστήρια; 🤣
Κάποιες μαύρες εποχές που κάναμε μια βδομάδα να κατεβάσουμε μια ταινία ναι όλοι κρατάμε αλλά τώρα με τις 100ρες η και τις 50ρες είναι useless να χαραμίσεις δίσκους για ταινίες, ακόμα κι αν έχεις 20 Tb δίσκους.
Καλύτερα κρατά τους για πιο σπάνια πράγματα (πχ βιβλία, κόμιξ, αρχεια κτλ) και μουσικη


Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

mikemtb (11-05-18)

----------


## Leonardo

> Γιατί εσύ τις κρατάς για πειστήρια; π€£
> Κάποιες μαύρες εποχές που κάναμε μια βδομάδα να κατεβάσουμε μια ταινία ναι όλοι κρατάμε αλλά τώρα με τις 100ρες η και τις 50ρες είναι useless να χαραμίσεις δίσκους για ταινίες, ακόμα κι αν έχεις 20 Tb δίσκους.
> Καλύτερα κρατά τους για πιο σπάνια πράγματα (πχ βιβλία, κόμιξ, αρχεια κτλ) και μουσικη
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Εχω μετρημενες ταινιες αποθηκευμενες σε εξωτερικο 
σκληρο δισκο για οταν παω στο χωριο μου που δεν εχω ιντερνετ μια φορα στο τοσο και τα βλεπω εκει. 
Λαθος καταλαβες..δεν κανω συλλογη, μονο τις αγαπημενες εχω και θελω να τις εχω σε καλη ποιοτητα.
Γενικα θελω ποιοτητα και οχι ποσοτητα σε ταινιες λαι ηχο.

Γιαυτο ρωταω αυτες με μεγαλυτερο μπιτρειτ και μικροτερη αναλυση να επιλεγω παντα;

----------


## nick1974

Κοίτα για καλύτερο bitrate στην ανάλυση που έχει η οθόνη ή η τηλεόραση που βλέπεις.


Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Leonardo

> Κοίτα για καλύτερο bitrate στην ανάλυση που έχει η οθόνη ή η τηλεόραση που βλέπεις.
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Αρα καταληγουμε οτι αυτες με το μπιτρειτ ειναι καλυτερες ανεξαρτητα απο την αναλυση που εχει και οτι επιλεγουμε αυτες για κατεβασμα?

..αν καταλαβα απο αυτο που εγραψες πιο πανω.. ? Σορρυ αν κουραζω αλλα θελω να μου ειναι ξεκαθαρο για να μην ρωταω δεξια-αριστερα κοσμο. 


Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας παιιδια και σενα nick1974.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Αρα καταληγουμε οτι αυτες με το μπιτρειτ ειναι καλυτερες ανεξαρτητα απο την αναλυση που εχει και οτι επιλεγουμε αυτες για κατεβασμα?



Το τελικό οπτικό αποτέλεσμα ( η ...ποιότητα να το πούμε έτσι ) είναι συνδιασμός όλων όσως είπαν οι προλαλήσαντες. Για να σε βοηθήσω λίγο θα κάνω μια μικρή σύνοψη όσων έγραψαν οι προηγούμενοι:
bitrate: ο ρυθμός με τον οποίο αλλάζουν τα pixelsframe size ή και ανάλυση: το μέγεθος ενός καρέ της ταινίας σε pixels 
Υποθετικό σενάριο: Τηλεόραση 40" η οποία υποστηρίζει full HD ( 1080p = 1080 οριζόντιες γραμμές ή αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο: 1920Χ1080 ανάλυση, δηλαδή 1920 οριζόντια pixels επί 1080 κάθετα pixels ). Σε αυτήν βάζουμε να παίξει μια ταινία με απίστευτο bitrate ας πούμε έτσι υπερβολικά 100GB/s ( ναι 100 γιγα το δευτερόλεπτο... ) αλλά με ανάλυση 300Χ200 δηλαδή 300 οριζόντια pixels επι 200 κάθετα pixels. 2 πράγματα μπορεί να γίνουν:
Βλέπουμε την ταινία στην αρχική της ανάλυση 300Χ200 στο κέντρο της τηλεόρασης και με μέγεθος γραμματοσήμου.Αν προσπαθήσουμε να ...τεντώσουμε την ταινία να γεμίσει όλη την τηλεόραση τότε θα γίνει το εξής: θα πρέπει το 300 ορίζοντια της ταινίας να γίνει ...1920! Υπάρχουν συσκευές που το κάνουν αυτό ( upscaling ) αλλά καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν μπορείς έτσι απλά να ...τεντώσεις κάτι και να έχει καλή ποιότητα! 

Συμπέρασμα; Υψηλή ανάλυση ΚΑΙ υψηλό bitrate! Φυσικά αυτό σημαίνει και ...μεγάλο μέγεθος, αλλά έτσι είναι τι να κάνουμε! O nick1974 το είπε ξεκάθαρα: "Κοίτα για καλύτερο bitrate *στην ανάλυση που έχει η οθόνη ή η τηλεόραση που βλέπεις.*" Δεν απέκλεισε την ανάλυση...

----------

nick1974 (12-05-18)

----------


## nick1974

Επίσης να συμπληρώσω πως ΚΑΙ το downscaling  φορτώνει τον επεξεργαστή γραφικών  της tv, ίσως όχι τόσο χορικά αλλά κάνα δυο fps μπορεί να χαθούν, για αυτό και λέω "στην ανάλυση που έχει η tv ή η οθόνη σου".
Τώρα αν έχεις 4k και φυσικά τις περισσότερες ταινίες δεν τις βρίσκεις σε πάνω από 1080 δεν είναι πολύ μεγάλο πρόβλημα αλλά αν θες να την απολαύσεις με εγγυημενο zero lag δεν είναι πολυτέλεια να κάνεις upscaling πρώτα με κάποιο προγραμματακι και μετά να κάτσεις να τη δεις, ειδικά αν τη βάζεις στην tv από usb η άλλο μέσο που φορτώνει το δικό της επεξεργαστή.
Αυτό δεν ισχύει βέβαια αν έχεις στήσει κάποιο σοβαρό htpc με κανονική κάρτα γραφικών γιατί σε αυτή την περίπτωση το upscaling το αναλαμβάνει η gpu που συνήθως -ακομη και μια απλή gt της πλακας- είναι πολύ πιο τέρας και πιο γρήγορη απ' οποιονδήποτε επεξεργαστή σε τέτοια θέματα, και  λειτουργεί και με πολύ γρήγορες vram οπότε για τα fps μιας ταινίας πρακτικά δε θα lag-αρει καθολου

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Leonardo

> Το τελικό οπτικό αποτέλεσμα ( η ...ποιότητα να το πούμε έτσι ) είναι συνδιασμός όλων όσως είπαν οι προλαλήσαντες. Για να σε βοηθήσω λίγο θα κάνω μια μικρή σύνοψη όσων έγραψαν οι προηγούμενοι:
> bitrate: ο ρυθμός με τον οποίο αλλάζουν τα pixelsframe size ή και ανάλυση: το μέγεθος ενός καρέ της ταινίας σε pixels
> Υποθετικό σενάριο: Τηλεόραση 40" η οποία υποστηρίζει full HD ( 1080p = 1080 οριζόντιες γραμμές ή αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο: 1920Χ1080 ανάλυση, δηλαδή 1920 οριζόντια pixels επί 1080 κάθετα pixels ). Σε αυτήν βάζουμε να παίξει μια ταινία με απίστευτο bitrate ας πούμε έτσι υπερβολικά 100GB/s ( ναι 100 γιγα το δευτερόλεπτο... ) αλλά με ανάλυση 300Χ200 δηλαδή 300 οριζόντια pixels επι 200 κάθετα pixels. 2 πράγματα μπορεί να γίνουν:
> Βλέπουμε την ταινία στην αρχική της ανάλυση 300Χ200 στο κέντρο της τηλεόρασης και με μέγεθος γραμματοσήμου.Αν προσπαθήσουμε να ...τεντώσουμε την ταινία να γεμίσει όλη την τηλεόραση τότε θα γίνει το εξής: θα πρέπει το 300 ορίζοντια της ταινίας να γίνει ...1920! Υπάρχουν συσκευές που το κάνουν αυτό ( upscaling ) αλλά καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν μπορείς έτσι απλά να ...τεντώσεις κάτι και να έχει καλή ποιότητα!
> 
> Συμπέρασμα; Υψηλή ανάλυση ΚΑΙ υψηλό bitrate! Φυσικά αυτό σημαίνει και ...μεγάλο μέγεθος, αλλά έτσι είναι τι να κάνουμε! O nick1974 το είπε ξεκάθαρα: "Κοίτα για καλύτερο bitrate *στην ανάλυση που έχει η οθόνη ή η τηλεόραση που βλέπεις.*" Δεν απέκλεισε την ανάλυση...




Φιλε μου, δηλαδη απο αυτες τις 2 ταινιες οι οποιες ειναι ιδιες ποια θα επελεγες? 

- 1η εχει: 4 500 kb/s, 1 h 39 min, 1 920 pixels / 1 036 pixels,  23.976 (24000/1001) FPS, 4.17 GiB
- 2η εχει: 6 226 kb/s, 1 h 39 min, 1 280 pixels / 690 pixels,  23.976 (24000/1001) FPS , 4.76 GiB

Ποια θα επελεγες ας πουμε για λαπτοπ με οθονη 1366 χ 768 και για οθονη τηλεορασης 42'' fullHD ή και αντικειμενικα ποια εινια καλυτερη και ποια θα επελεγες να εχεις ? 
Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την απαντηση σου..

----------


## mikemtb

1 για tv
2 για λάπτοπ 
Και please μην στέλνεις Προσωπικά Μηνύματα γίνεσαι κουραστικός 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk
*********************

----------


## Leonardo

> 1 για tv
> 2 για λάπτοπ 
> Και please μην στέλνεις Προσωπικά Μηνύματα γίνεσαι κουραστικός π
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk
> Edit: προτείνω να δεις την σειρα Mr monk μπορεί να σου θυμισει κάποιον π€ χαχαχα



Σιγα ρε φιλαρακι μην παθεις και τιποτα απο την πολυ κουραση.. Ενα μηνυμα σου εστειλα πως κανεις ετσι και αφου δεν απαντησες δεν ξαναεστειλα.. 

**************

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Ποια θα επελεγες...



Η απάντηση δόθηκε όχι μια φορά μόνο αλλά ( τουλάχιστον ) δυο! Μια από τον nick1974 και μια από τον mikemtb! Με πολύ - πολύ απλά λόγια τώρα: *Θα διάλεγα αυτήν που έχει ανάλυση όσο το δυνατόν πιο κοντά στην ανάλυση της συσκευής που θέλω να την δω και ταυτόχρονα το υψηλότερο bitrate.* Αν πάλι ήθελα να την κρατήσω έτσι γενικά κι αόριστα θα διάλεγα αυτήν που έχει* υψηλότερη ανάλυση ΚΑΙ υψηλότερο bitrate.* Να απαντήσω τώρα συγκεκριμένα ( βασικά θα κάνω αντιγραφή - επικόληση από τον mikemtb ):
1 για tv
2 για λάπτοπ
Γενικά θα κρατούσα την 1.

----------


## Leonardo

> Η απάντηση δόθηκε όχι μια φορά μόνο αλλά ( τουλάχιστον ) δυο! Μια από τον nick1974 και μια από τον mikemtb! Με πολύ - πολύ απλά λόγια τώρα: *Θα διάλεγα αυτήν που έχει ανάλυση όσο το δυνατόν πιο κοντά στην ανάλυση της συσκευής που θέλω να την δω και ταυτόχρονα το υψηλότερο bitrate.* Αν πάλι ήθελα να την κρατήσω έτσι γενικά κι αόριστα θα διάλεγα αυτήν που έχει* υψηλότερη ανάλυση ΚΑΙ υψηλότερο bitrate.* Να απαντήσω τώρα συγκεκριμένα ( βασικά θα κάνω αντιγραφή - επικόληση από τον mikemtb ):
> 1 για tv
> 2 για λάπτοπ
> Γενικά θα κρατούσα την 1.



Νταξει οκ, οκ καταλαβα!

----------


## nick1974

να το πω πιο πρακτικα: για τιποτα κωμωδιες και κοινωνικα αν βλεπεις κι απο YTS μια χαρα ειναι.
Για περιπετειες και horror χωρις πολλα εφε  ψαχνεις κατι ακριβως στην αναλυση σου με οσο γινεται καλυτερο br και αν εχεις και home theater φροντιζεις να βρεις και με καλο sampling στον ηχο 
Για sci fi και horror  με ειδικα εφε πας σε απ ευθειας lossless απο bluray που βγαινει αρκετα Gb (μπορει και 50 και παραπανω, αναλογα).
Το τελευταιο βεβαια δε το κανουν ολοι, αλλα αφου ψαχνεσαι για ποιοτητα αυτος ειναι πανω κατω ενας μπουσουλας.
Απο κει και περα καποιες ταινιες που θελουμε σε αριστη ποιοτητα (κορυφαιες scifi με εφε συνηθως) αν δε βρισκονται με τον ¨"πλαγιο" τροπο υπαρχει και ο "κανονικος"  :Wink:

----------


## Leonardo

> να το πω πιο πρακτικα: για τιποτα κωμωδιες και κοινωνικα αν βλεπεις κι απο YTS μια χαρα ειναι.
> Για περιπετειες και horror χωρις πολλα εφε  ψαχνεις κατι ακριβως στην αναλυση σου με οσο γινεται καλυτερο br και αν εχεις και home theater φροντιζεις να βρεις και με καλο sampling στον ηχο 
> Για sci fi και horror  με ειδικα εφε πας σε απ ευθειας lossless απο bluray που βγαινει αρκετα Gb (μπορει και 50 και παραπανω, αναλογα).
> Το τελευταιο βεβαια δε το κανουν ολοι, αλλα αφου ψαχνεσαι για ποιοτητα αυτος ειναι πανω κατω ενας μπουσουλας.
> Απο κει και περα καποιες ταινιες που θελουμε σε αριστη ποιοτητα (κορυφαιες scifi με εφε συνηθως) αν δε βρισκονται με τον ¨"πλαγιο" τροπο υπαρχει και ο "κανονικος"




Ευχαριστω φιλε!

----------


## lepouras

> Σιγα ρε φιλαρακι μην παθεις και τιποτα απο την πολυ κουραση.. Ενα μηνυμα σου εστειλα πως κανεις ετσι και αφου δεν απαντησες δεν ξαναεστειλα.. 
> 
> **************



ευχαριστούμε τους ανθρώπους που μας απαντάνε (και δεν είναι και υποχρεωμένοι) και δεν τσαντιζόμαστε όταν μας λένε κάτι.
τα edit: σβήστηκαν.

----------


## Leonardo

Αυτος το ξεκινησε λεγοντας κουραζεις.. Εαν κουραζετε ας μην απανταει καθολου και θα το καταλαβω, δεν χρειαζοταν να το πει.. γιατι με πειραξε. Αυτο!

(Και εννοειτε ευχαριστουμε, αυτους που αφεριωνουν χρονο να απαντανε, ετσι;.. και σε καμια περιπτωση δεν τσαντιστηκα, απλα απαντησα οπως θα απαντουσα στον καθενα)

----------


## lepouras

σου είπε ένα << Και please μην στέλνεις Προσωπικά Μηνύματα γίνεσαι κουραστικός >>
από την στιγμή που έχει είδη απαντήσει αρκετά στις ερωτήσεις σου. 
οπότε δεν βλέπω άσχημη απάντηση στην φράση του αντίθετα από εσένα <<Σιγα ρε φιλαρακι μην παθεις και τιποτα απο την πολυ κουραση>>
τη κουβέντα είναι αυτή? ένα απλά <<οκ συγνωμη>> θα ήταν αρκετό μιας και εσύ ζητάς απαντήσεις .
ο χρόνος που ξοδεύει ο καθένας για να λύση τις δίκες σου απορίες είναι σημαντικός. 

δεν θα ασχοληθώ παραπάνω.

----------

mikemtb (12-05-18)

----------


## Leonardo

> σου είπε ένα << Και please μην στέλνεις Προσωπικά Μηνύματα γίνεσαι κουραστικός >>
> από την στιγμή που έχει είδη απαντήσει αρκετά στις ερωτήσεις σου. 
> οπότε δεν βλέπω άσχημη απάντηση στην φράση του αντίθετα από εσένα <<Σιγα ρε φιλαρακι μην παθεις και τιποτα απο την πολυ κουραση>>
> τη κουβέντα είναι αυτή? ένα απλά <<οκ συγνωμη>> θα ήταν αρκετό μιας και εσύ ζητάς απαντήσεις .
> ο χρόνος που ξοδεύει ο καθένας για να λύση τις δίκες σου απορίες είναι σημαντικός. δεν θα ασχοληθώ παραπάνω.




Γιατι να ζητησω συγνωμη επειδη του απαντησα ειρωνικα, δεν χρησιμοποιησα καποια ασχημη λεξη ή φραση, απλα ετσι ειμαι οταν με πειραζει κατι, απανταω ειρωνικα ? 
1ον δεν απαντησε πολλες φορες αλλα 2-3 νομιζω και του εστειλα ενα προσωπικο για να μου πει καποια παραπανω πραγματα..
2ον δεν τον επρειξα με πολλα μηνυματα, αλλα ενα μυνημα απλο-συντομο του εστειλα και δεν απαντησε και οκ καταλαβα οτι δεν θελει να ασχοληθει. Δεν ηταν αναγκη να πει οτι ειμαι κουραστικος επειδη ακριβως αυτο..του εστειλα ΕΝΑ προσωπικο μυνημα. 

Ναι εγω ζηταω απαντησεις και μπλα μπλα, αλλα δεν αναγκαζω κανεναν να απαντησει και ουτε θα του πω κατι αν δεν θελει να απαντησει (ας μην απαντουσε καν απο την αρχη), οποιος θελει απανταει οποτε δεν μπορει να λεει οτι τον κουραζω επειδη δεν τον ζορισα να μου απαντησει. Εστειλα ενα μνμ, δεν απαντησε και ολα οκ. 

Εμενα προσωπικα μου εκατσε ασχημα. Σε αλλους δεν θα πειραζε αυτο που μου ειπε. Αυτα!! 
Φιλικα Αχιλλεας!  :Smile:

----------


## ThanosGr

Το 'please' απάλυνε το θέμα, αλλά και εμένα θα μου κακοφαινόταν το ΄γίνεσαι κουραστικός'.

Ξέρετε πολλές φορές υπάρχουν άστοχες εκφράσεις που δεν γίνονται κακοπροαίρετα αλλά ερήμην του λόγου ή της στιγμής.

Έτσι τουλάχιστον θέλω να πιστεύω.



Καλό βράδυ.

----------

mikemtb (15-05-18)

----------


## Leonardo

> Το 'please' απάλυνε το θέμα, αλλά και εμένα θα μου κακοφαινόταν το ΄γίνεσαι κουραστικός'.
> 
> Ξέρετε πολλές φορές υπάρχουν άστοχες εκφράσεις που δεν γίνονται κακοπροαίρετα αλλά ερήμην του λόγου ή της στιγμής.
> 
> Έτσι τουλάχιστον θέλω να πιστεύω.Καλό βράδυ.



Ισως να μην συνηδητοποιεις το αν αυτο που λες ισως πειραξει τον αλλον.. αλλα εμενα με πειραξε αυτη η φραση γιατι ισχυει το αντιθετο. 
Το παιδι απαντησε μερικες φορες στο φορουμ, δεν θυμαμαι ποσες και οπως ειδα ενα ποστ σκεφτηκα να του στειλω ΕΝΑ πρ. μυνημα για να μου απαντησει σε κατι, δεν απαντησε και ΔΕΝ ΞΑΝΑΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ.. Και γυρναει ο τυπος και λεει οτι γινομαι κουραστικος επειδη απαντησε 2-3 φορες στο ποστ και καθολου στο πρ. μηνυμα και απο τη μερια μου ολα οκ θα ηταν αν δεν ελεγε και σε ποστ μαλιστα οτι γινομαι κουραστικος. 

Νταξει ισως να μην τα πιανω με την πρωτη αλλα σεβομαστε τον αλλον που ρωταει γιατι ισως να μην τα καταλαβαινει με την πρωτη φορα και να χρειαζεται μια παραπανω εξηγηση. Οποτε μπορουσε πολυ απλα να μην απαντησει καν και οκ θα καταλαβαινα οτι ο τυπος δεν θελει να ασχοληθει και ολα καλα. 
Θεωρω οτι δεν ηταν αναγκαιο να γυρισει να το πει σε ποστ αυτο το που ειπε λογω των κομπλεξ του. Πιστεψε με δεν θα ξαναεστελνα μηνυμα.

Ετσι το βλεπω εγω. 
Φιλικα Αχιλλεας!

----------


## lepouras

έλα.
 το συνεχίζεις και το χοντραίνεις.
σε πείραξε ένα <<κουραστικός>> και τον έχεις λούσει με 10 φορές  και τον λες και κομπλεξικό που δεν σου απάντησε αυτός αλλά εγώ.

 κλειδώνει για να μην πάμε σε χειρότερα.

----------

